# 'Imagine your gut as a river...'



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIBBC http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/3341093.stm


----------



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for this Eric -my psychotherapist is trying to use this approach with me now after I sent him your info.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Guts, does he use Gut focused HT? That is really important, its HT used for IBS, not just standard HT.Good he is open to the information.


----------



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

Well,he's focusing on my intestine - is that enough?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Its a specific process for IBS actually.It will probably help I have no doubt, but the HT process for IBS from a trained hypnotherapist for IBS, might give you better results, but I am not sure what training in IBS and HT and IBS the person has from your posts?You might ask them? Are you the first person he's treated with HT for IBS?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You might also let him know, just for his own info that the UNC is training professionals to use it for IBS, he might be interested in this really. Even if he's trained for it already. http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med..._hyp_course.htm also, HT is benefical in general and that is something you should know.So if its helping stick with it.But I am just informing you of some of these issues for your own information and knowledge.


----------



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

Thanks.Yes,I think I am the first IBS person.The training site is in the USA,I see,but I don't think my therapist would travel over there just for me!Thanks anyway.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Maybe yes maybe no, but he might to learn the techniques for others he treats in the future and it wouldn't hurt to mention it to him.He is not doing any regression HT is he?I am pointing these things out for you. One, because in the UK where it is used much more widely then the US, many HT therapists came out of the wood work, saying they could treat IBS with no experiences treating it and no training. This is very problematic for many reasons.That's not to say it won't help or work and you should stay positive in any regard, because that is really important. But its still information you should have again for your own knowledge.How is it going so far?


----------



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

Thanks.Not sure what you mean by "regression therapy" - my therapist has tried to let me see when was the first time I had felt a feeling which I was experiencing during my last session.When I couldn't remember,he didn't fix on it but came back to the here and now.Does that answer your question?So far,well the sessions are very relaxing,and I experience some weird things (feeling like I'm floating,or feeling that my body has detatched itself from my mind) but on the gut side....well I'm not so sure.I was constipated yesterday even though I've just recently upped my dose of Zelmac to 12mg per day.I'm not feeling so optimistic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi Guts,One type of regression therapy is where the psychotherapist attempts to take you back to previous times in your life where you feel old hurts and then try to resolve them. It made me worse in multiple arenas. In fact, it left me in a state of constant upset. This was not IBS-directed hypnotherapy, but its effects on my IBS were pretty bad. The concept of regression therapy is probably similar no matter what specific ailment is being treated.We are far better off if we look ahead to the future and leave those old hurts behind us.Experts, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.Evie


----------



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

Thanks ,but I think this varies for each person.In my case,revisiting some "old hurts" with a therapist(instead of being all alone with them in my thoughts)has actually helped me to let go of them and THEN go forward.I know people who try to look forward without dealing with those things from the past,and they think they have left them behind - but sometimes what happens is they just lie there and simmer, and continue to influence these people's present lives,even if they aren't aware of this.I'm not an expert,just speaking from experience.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

guts for Garters, what your saying is true, that underlying issues should be dealt with, but the HT is specific for IBS and other disorders should be treated seperately with a therapist.


----------



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

Yes,I see what you mean.However,it is so difficult when one lives abroad and has to find a therapist who is:a)native speaker of Englishb)someone I feel comfortable withc)someone whose treatment is covered by my insurance It has taken me YEARS to find my current therapist whom I think is great.My options here are limited.


----------

